# Birth Sheet Rating for Alpine MRV-1507



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a birth sheet for an Alpine MRV-1507? I always wondered what they would really do. I've always just assumed they would do their 14.4 volt ratings since I have a couple of their smaller amps and that's what they do. So I assume it would be pretty realistic to get about 900 out of it at 4 ohms? I love these old Alpine's and I'd like to pick one up. I'd just like to know what it's really capable of.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not a birthsheet, but a full test here: Alpine MRV-1507

995 watts into a 4 ohm load....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/45421-bnib-alpine-mrv-1507-amp.html

His birthsheet said 193 watts per channel.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

I always wanted 1 and am about to get 1 for dirt cheap in a couple of days.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Monster amp,it's LiL bros ,t757,t707,also meaty amps,get if you can,clean strong power!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

The birth sheets only had single channel ratings @ 4 ohm. They did not state a bridged test number. Here is the birth sheet for the amp I am running. And they are stout amps. I have the MRV-1507 running a set of Polk SR6500's, an MRV-T757 running a Focal 27KX, and an MRV-T407 running a set of Polk 6x9's in the rear.


----------

